# UCLA 2011 Production / Producers Program



## 'K' Chang (Jul 12, 2010)

whoever wanna share infos on the 2011 application process...!! 

I'm working on my portfolio for Producers Program. As for me, I've never experienced in scenario writing, so the assignment of writing 2 treatments is somewhat problem..
Well, since most people in this forum say it doesn't require certain form or type, I'm trying to write whatever I feel like based on my own experience. 

Does anybody knows if both UCLA and USC take multiple applications from one applicant?
I mean with same major but different emphasis...

USC requires pre-interview from all applicants, but does UCLA also require this kind of pre-interview process?

It's quite complicated to apply more than 2 schools at the same time. They all have different portfolio requirement, looks pretty similar, but different a little bit..
I wanna hear from all of you...!

Maybe we could get to know one another before we meet in person at school...! Great?


----------



## Insearchof_ (Jul 13, 2010)

Format-wise, treatments are not as specific as screenplays, but there are a few general guidelines. Most of which you can find online  or in screenplay books. (_The Screenwriter's Bible_ has a great section on Treatments) 

UCLA does not take multiple applications from one applicant. But many other schools do accept multiple applications, however they discourage it. Usually, at the graduate level, schools want to see that you have an idea what discipline you want to pursue. (Not to mention, it cuts down on the paper work)

Just like USC, UCLA requires interviews. In fact, pretty much must graduate film schools require interviews. There are some instances where individuals have gotten accepted without an interview, but for the most part you will need to. 

Also, I think I may have confused you in the USC thread, but applicants are interviewed after they submit their applications, not before. (Let me know if I didn't.)


----------



## 'K' Chang (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, Insearchof. I contacted USC office, and they said pre-interview is required.. I think you were right. I'm not sure about UCLA, but as you said, I think they require interviews for finalists.. 

I agree that it's better for me not applying to 2 emphasis cuz it won't show them I really wanna pursue in a specific field.

Well, I'm still working on my SOP... 
and some info I got on UCLA website somehow confused me, check it out!

------------------------------------------
Please describe any aspects of your personal background, accomplishments, or achievements that will allow the department to evaluate your contributions to the University's diversity mission.

For example, please discuss any academic research interests focusing on cultural, societal, or educational problems as they affect underserved segments of society; educational experiences that provide an understanding how to address the academic needs of underrepresented students, or evidence of an intention to use the doctoral degree toward serving disadvantaged individuals or populations. 

--------------------------------------------

What do you think about it? 
Do you think we have to deal with (discuss) one of those topics in SOP?


----------



## Insearchof_ (Aug 5, 2010)

I think that is just a general post for M.A. and Ph.D. applicants. It threw me off the first time I saw it too. The Producers Program's Statement of Purpose only says to: 

Explain your career goals and potential as a producer (where do you see yourself going 5-10 years from now and how can the Producers Program get you there? What projects have you done that demonstrate your potential as a producer?) 

Here is the link: http://www.tft.ucla.edu/progra...roducers/admissions/

And sorry for the late reply, it escaped my mind. I hope you haven't already began writing that other SOP.


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 16, 2011)

Anyone heard anything from UCLA?


----------



## Max Keller (Feb 16, 2011)

I have my interview for the Producers Program in 2 1/2 hours.  Very excited and a little nervous.


----------



## moonfullofstars (Feb 16, 2011)

Break a leg, Max!


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 16, 2011)

Good luck Max.


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 16, 2011)

I called Cheri last week. She told me that we will hear about interviews towards the end of February


----------



## Max Keller (Feb 16, 2011)

Well, I have returned. The interview went well, but not perfectly. I think they really liked some of my answers. I met with Ben Harris (runs the day to day operations of the Producers Program), Denise Mann (head of the Producers Program), Barbara Boyle (Chair of the film school), and Myrl Schreibman (one of the professors). Here's the breakdown of questions asked and responses.

-Talked a bit about Berkeley (where I did my undergrad, as did Ms. Mann and Ms. Boyle).
-Talked a bit about my 6 years of working at movie theatres
-Talked a bit about my Beatles class that I taught at Berkeley and am now teaching at UCLA Extension
-Talked about a producer whose work I admire (I chose Michael DeLuca) and what they've been doing recently
-They asked me for 5 American movies I've seen in the last year and to discuss two of them. My five were The General, Zodiac, Sullivan's Travels, Breaking Away, and The Apartment. I discussed Zodiac and Breaking Away.
-They asked me for 5 authors I've read in the last year and to discuss two of them. I chose Douglas Adams, Laura Hillenbrand, Suzanne Collins, Chuck Palahniuk, and Mark Harris. I talked about Douglas Adams and Mark Harris.
-Talked a bit about two scripted TV shows I've seen in the past year (The West Wing and Boardwalk Empire).
-They asked me to pitch them a TV show or film. I pitched them one of the treatments I sent them with my application (this was the weakest part of my interview because I've never pitched before).
-They asked if I had any questions for them. I asked about TA/GSI positions and asked put them in a hypothetical situation (if I got into all 3 grad schools I applied to and was equally interested in all of them, what would you tell me to sway me towards your school).

All in all, lasted about 40 minutes. When I left, there were two other people waiting to be interviewed. I was told that they were partially done with their interviews (30 in total) and that decisions would be made in early to mid March.


----------



## seeconrun (Feb 16, 2011)

Best of luck to you, Max!

What did they say in regards to TA/GSI opportunities?


----------



## Max Keller (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks seeconrun.  As for TA/GSI opportunities, there aren't any for the producers program.  I don't know if there are for some of the other programs like production and screenwriting.


----------



## seeconrun (Feb 17, 2011)

@Max Keller

Really? That's surprising for a public institution. 

Hmm, what are your thoughts in terms of costs of schools--- UCLA vs. USC?


----------



## Max Keller (Feb 17, 2011)

seeconrun, I should re-phrase what I said.  They don't offer GSI/TA positions in the producing program because there's no undergrad producers program.  I'm assuming I could get a TA/GSI position in a film history or aesthetics class or something along those lines.

In terms of costs, UCLA would probably be between $35,000 and $40,000 cheaper than USC solely because it's a public university.  That would be the only difference in terms of cost (living expenses, food, costs for making films are probably identical or close to identical at all film schools).  I've applied to both and, should I get into USC, I'm definitely accepting.  I truly believe that it'd be worth spending the extra money to go to Stark at USC.


----------



## Max Keller (Feb 17, 2011)

Witt, both programs are two years.  I know that some people end up taking three years to do it at UCLA, but if I end up going there, I'm going to try to avoid that.


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 20, 2011)

I dreamed that Cheri is calling to notify us about interviews this week. I believe in my dreams


----------



## SurferJon (Feb 23, 2011)

First post on this forum even though I've been reading it for well over a year.

I just got my rejection letter for the MFA Production program. They sent me an e-mail stating my application status had been decided and that I had to login to their systems to check it, which of course lead me to believe I wasn't accepted. And sadly it was so!


----------



## HI FILM (Feb 23, 2011)

Good luck for your other applications my friend. Good luck...


----------



## UCFfilmgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

Has anyone else had their interviews yet for UCLA's Producers Program? I had mine yesterday via skype and it went SO so well  If anyone else has had theirs, please share! I'm on my way to class now so later I can post a longer message about my interview.


----------



## FilmSchoolDad (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi Witt,
I'm curious to know if you had applied to USC, AFI, Chapman or Columbia when you applied to UCLA, and if so, were you accepted to any of these other top graduate film schools?  Were you aware of the negatives of UCLA before you accepted, and how has this affected you in any way as a grad student.  What discipline are you in at UCLA?  Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Max Keller (Mar 12, 2011)

Well, I received my rejection e-mail at roughly 3 AM this morning.  The standard "your application status has changed" e-mail, so I logged in, and sure enough, rejection.  Oh well, time to figure out the next step.


----------



## FilmSchoolDad (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm really sorry to hear about your rejection e-mail from UCLA.  You have always appeared to be the one who would get in, and it's a shame that they didn't accept you.  Nevertheless, I really wish you the best of everything with Chapman.  You have a lot to offer, and I believe that everything happens for the best.  Your talent will be appreciated by Chapman, and you will make it a better school!

Also, thank you very much for correcting me about UCLA regarding allowing its grad students to keep their thesis films, as does Chapman).  Do UCLA producers actually make a thesis film in their second year, or is it actually a concept that ends up being pitched, but not actually filmed (unlike the other graduate schools like AFI, Columbia, Chapman, or USC)?

Looking forward to hearing back from you.  Only the best of everything for you from now on.


----------



## UCFfilmgirl (Mar 15, 2011)

Has anyone else received acceptances/rejections yet? My decision status still says "submitted," I am waiting on the edge of my seat for it to change! I cannot wait


----------



## okaction (May 4, 2011)

> Originally posted by UCFfilmgirl:
> Has anyone else received acceptances/rejections yet? My decision status still says "submitted," I am waiting on the edge of my seat for it to change! I cannot wait



have you get the offfffffffffer? I know a japanese girl get it~


----------

